# pond fishing and a ?



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Dream come true. Met someone this weekend and he just moved into a house a half mile from me and has a decent size pond. Invited me over Sunday and caught 7 lm in just under 3 hours(missed 5). All very fat but only 10-13 inches. A very good time.

Heres my question. This pond was stocked in 79 and barely ever fished. We're catching 10-13 inch bass which would mean they must be reporducing. Would you think there has to be some whoppers in there? No bass pulled out of there has been over 13 in. Very fun but I would think there has to be some bigger ones. The pond is about 120 ft long and 30-40 wide. It also has good vegetation and great cover. The previous owner said it is 8-12 ft deep in the middle and it was stocked with cats, gill and lm.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like there should be some bigger ones in there to me.


----------



## BassMasterRG (Apr 7, 2004)

Given your information, my guess is there is way too many fish in this pond. You guys need to harvest some of those 12 to 13 inchers! What happens is there becomes too many fish competing for the available food sources which isn't enough to allow proper nutrition/growth.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with BassMaster. The population needs to be thinned out a little. All catch and release is not good! A balance needs to be found. -Hooch-


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

When you are harvesting some of the Bass, don't forget to get rid of those dinky 'Gills. You also may be able to get the ODNR out to do a shock and count on the pond. At least they used to do it.


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

There are some outside companies that will shock a pod for you. They told me over the phone that it would run around $1,000 to do a few acre pond. If you've got some spare change laying around, you can have it done.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

The previous post are right on the money. Look up a local fish hatchery and give them a call most will come out and anylize the pond and determine what needs to be done to improve the pond. I have heard the Army corps of engineers will also come out and look at the pond to determine what needs to be done. That may only be for building a new pond or repairing and exsisting one but may be worth a shot. It goes against the grain for me being a catch and release fisherman but it sounds like that selective harvest is the answer for you. There is also a video series by Ray Scott that is divoted to building and managing ponds that may be helpful.. S


----------

